# Dreaming of bluewater...



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

One day I'd like a boat capable of taking me around the world. I'd like it to be somewhat salty looking, a bit "classic" and able to be had for less then $75k. Below is my list of dreamboats that I think fit the bill. Do you agree with the list and are there any I'm missing?

Westsail 32
Cabo Rico Tiburon 36
Pacific Seacraft 27 (Orion)
Pacific Seacraft 31
Southern Cross 31
Island Packet 27/31
Ta Shing Baba 30/35
Hallberg-Rassy Ramsus 35
Valiant 32
Cheoy Lee Luders 36
Allied Princess 36
Allied Seawind 30
True North 34
Willard 8 Ton World Cruiser
Nor Sea 27
Fantasia 35
Union 36
Gemini 105
Bayfield 29/32/36
Cape Dory 32/36
Hans Christian 34
Fuji 32/35
Shannon 28
Pan Oceanic 36
Tayana 37


----------



## Gene T (May 23, 2006)

Around the world on a Gemini 105? Also wondering how that looks salty and classic. Nothing against Gemini's as I kind of like them for certain coastal or Island use.

I also think sailing ability and construction quality should rank higher than looks if you are going to cross oceans on it.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Good catch Gene. I agree, the Gemini is not salty, classic nor bluewater capable, per se. It made my list because it's one of the few cats under $75k that I would consider as a long-term cruiser. Though I likely wouldn't make extended passages if the Gemini were my choice.

The Gemini definately stands-out from the others on my list and I probably shouldn't have included it for this thread.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

I would certainly add the Niagara 35 to your list. A couple and daughter just arrived back in BC on one after a four-year circumnavigation on one that went very well.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Baba 35
Contest 34
Hans Christian 33


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Dreadnought 32 

Did I see Tartans on that list or no 

You may be able to find an old Formosa project boat .


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys. I've added several of your suggestions to my list. 

Cam - It looks like the Contest 34 would be difficult to find in North America. I'm assuming it must have been built in Europe and not widely popular in the States. Nice looking boats though.


----------



## Stryker72 (Jun 6, 2007)

Not to Hijack this thread, but it may be help to compose a list of blue water boats and post it as a sticky. It is a very common question (I know I am always wondering). Obiviously this list may be a bit subjective but I believe it could be very helpful.


----------



## Tartan34C (Nov 21, 2006)

Stryker72 said:


> Not to Hijack this thread, but it may be help to compose a list of blue water boats and post it as a sticky. It is a very common question (I know I am always wondering). Obiviously this list may be a bit subjective but I believe it could be very helpful.


That might kill something of the value of the forum. It's not so much the list itself as it is the thinking behind what should be on the list. That thinking changes over time depending on style and what's available as a reasonable choice. As the boats age the list will also change.
All the best,
Robert Gainer


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

KW...yes the Contest is a Euro boat and not often seen here in that size. They are still very much in business and make superb boats in the 40' + range now but with the Euro, are way up there in price. Still...every now and then, one of the older ones turns up here. You can see all their older and smaller models through their site here:
http://www.contestyachts.com/_sitemf.html look under the "classics" menu.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

If I remember correctly, SanderO (jef) has a Contest 36.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Your brain cells are not dead TB... indeed I do.

jef
sv shiva
contest 36s #214


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

An Alberg 30, properly kitted, could be added to the list.

Also, the Bristol 32 and 40 would do very nicely.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Kwaltersmi,

Interesting list. I agree with Robert Gainer that it should remain fluid, especially as boats age and their value changes.

One comment regarding your reference to "Pacific Seacraft 31". Just to clarify, there have actually been two PSC models of that length, the older Mariah 31 designed by Mohrschladt and built in the mid-1970s-early 80's, and the newer Crealock 31 (and its 32' Pilothouse variant) which began production in 1987. Very different boat designs, both deserving of being on your "bluewater" list. The Mariahs can be easily had in the <$75K price range but the newer Crealocks are harder to come by at that price right now -- of course as time passes that will likely change.


----------



## GulfCoastSkimmer (Jul 3, 2007)

I was under the impression Gemini 105 was blue water capable, are you sure its not? As a multihull lover it is on my list as one of the smallest ( or most economical, if you could ever say that of cats) of the take anywhere cats. I have a list of cats i would like to work my way up to in 10 to 15 years and its on it. 

-not sure if this post is considered a hijack or not?, dont mean to if it is.-


----------



## LakeTravisP26 (Mar 30, 2007)

You may also be interested in this list
http://www.mahina.com/cruise.html#boats4cruising


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Skimmer - I suppose the Gemini's bluewater merits are up for debate. I believe one of the Gemini's designers/builders (Tony Smith) completed a trans-Atlantic crossing during which time they encountered some heavy weather. The Gemini and crew made it safely. You can read about it here: http://www.telstartrimarans.com/InfoCenter/FORUM/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=17


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Kwalters...regardless of how lucky an individual may be on a single voyage, the Gem is one of the least suitable vessels I can think of for long distance, bluewater sailing...however suitable and affordable it is for other typesof sailing. Here is a favorable review of the boat which clearly states its limitations for blue water:
http://www.boatus.com/jackhornor/sail/gemini.asp


----------



## SVArgo (Oct 10, 2007)

I didn't see Pacific Seacraft 34' or 37'. Both will definitely take you wherever you want to go.


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

I owned and extensively bluewater sailed a Bayfield 29 for five years, including the Galveston to Vera Cruz race (650 miles each way) - a seakindly boat. The fellow I sold it to outfitted it and headed out on a world circumnavagation. Structuraly it was fine, but not the layout for that kind of trip. Head forward so, no vee-berth and there is no good way to accomodate a stove. 
I would definitely consider one of the heavy double enders or canoe enders, particularily the Westsail 32 or the Crealock (Pacific Seacraft) 37. Both boats are well know for their ocean passages.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

SVArgo & johnshasteen - Don't get me wrong, I love Pacific Seacrafts and agree that both the 34 and 37 would make excellent bluewater boats. However, I think it is very unrealistic to find either model for under $75k in today's market.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

kwaltersmi said:


> SVArgo & johnshasteen - Don't get me wrong, I love Pacific Seacrafts and agree that both the 34 and 37 would make excellent bluewater boats. However, I it is very unrealistic to find either model for under $75k in today's market.


You won't be able to find a PSC 34 or up for the price range, and if you do it's going to be a hurricane salvage, or of similar condition. Same for a few other boats on the list, like Cabo Rico, except maybe the older Tiburon. I know for a fact that you can get older PSCs in the price range, with some left over for refitting and gearing up the boat. Baba and Hans Christians are really nice, but they put you closer to the $75K limit.

If $75K is the whole shooting match you should look for a small boat. If that's boat only money, not refit and gear included, you have more flexability. Remember that boat costs are exponential with increased length, not linear. A few extra feet cost a whole lot more, so slightly bigger boats are going to get you up to your limit fast.

I am obliged to talk up the PSC line because I am a proud owner, so I'm more than a little biased. The final two factors that made me settle on my Orion were the low cost, and the fact that a guy from Block Island solo circumnavigated his Orion. The boat can go anywhere, is small enough to handle by myself easily, and everything is less expensive to buy or replace.

There is nothing wrong with a small boat that is a real tank. That is unless you want a microwave,the dog, three kids, a 50'" flat screen tv, air conditioning, a hot tub, a heli pad, and all the rest that floating condos come with.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 18, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> KW...yes the Contest is a Euro boat and not often seen here in that size. They are still very much in business and make superb boats in the 40' + range now but with the Euro, are way up there in price. Still...every now and then, one of the older ones turns up here. You can see all their older and smaller models through their site here:
> http://www.contestyachts.com/_sitemf.html look under the "classics" menu.


Thanks for the link, Cam. I'm going to see a 1977 Contest 34 that's for sale next weekend (along with a 1985 Rival 36 and a 1987 Rustler 36). Do you know of any other information sites about Contest sailboats?

I did just come across the Contest Owner's site: http://www.contestowners.org/index.html
and it has some interesting links and info.

Jim H
London, UK


----------

